

A $14 “ergo” keyboard from surplus parts - p932
http://thecraftstudio.com/bcboy/keyboard.html

======
Luc
Well that's literally a hack.

On OS X though,
[https://pqrs.org/osx/karabiner/](https://pqrs.org/osx/karabiner/) will, among
many other features, share the state of modifier keys between keyboards. That
way you don't need to get out the hack saw.

------
melling
I'm not sure how much keeping your wrists straight helps with RSI. When people
thought it carpel tunnel syndrome the idea was to keep your wrists straight.
The real problem seems to be the cheap rubber dome or scissor switches that
only activate when you bottom out the keys.

~~~
lfowles
I did a radical switch to an Alphagrip keyboard, which is still membrane
switches (as far as I can tell). No more random twinges of pain. The primary
difference is that I no longer wrest my wrists on anything (even a gel type
pad), but it could also be that I don't use as much force to activate the keys
when my fingers are already there.

~~~
melling
This "game controller"?

[http://www.amazon.com/iGrip-Ergonomic-Keyboard-by-
AlphaGrip/...](http://www.amazon.com/iGrip-Ergonomic-Keyboard-by-
AlphaGrip/dp/B000O8AOO0)

How effective are you with it? Looks like a bit of a learning curve.

~~~
lfowles
Yep, that's the one! I can get around ~60wpm (100wpm on a qwerty keyboard)
with normal text and passable at programming. Took about a month of daily
typing lessons to get that fast and I still need a regular keyboard around for
annoying key combos.

------
tlarkworthy
A more expensive but less error prone and a better looking solution would be
extending the link between this split keyboard [http://www.amazon.com/Kinesis-
Freestyle-Solo-Ergonomic-Keybo...](http://www.amazon.com/Kinesis-Freestyle-
Solo-Ergonomic-Keyboard/dp/B0016A0RLA) I am frustrated with mine that I can't
place the halves wider and was considering something similar.

~~~
jonhohle
The Matias Ergo Pro uses a standard TRRS connector between its two halves. You
can buy essentially any length on <insert your favorite commodity cable dealer
here>.

------
fsiefken
Is there someone who sells assembled open hardware ergodox or variant
keyboards already? You can DIY but my time is limited.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ5qWBOG8Oo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ5qWBOG8Oo)

~~~
muaddirac
Massdrop.com often has a pre-built option for their ergodox sales. (You do pay
a premium for that service, though)

~~~
thelambentonion
There's currently an Indiegogo campaign going on for pre-assembled Ergodoxes
[1]. I'm not really comfortable with early-stage hardware crowdfunding, so
I'll still be sourcing and building my own.

[1] [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ergodox-ez-an-
incredible-...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ergodox-ez-an-incredible-
mechanical-keyboard)

------
p932
Datahand are also an alternative to traditional keyboards:
[http://octopup.org/computer/datahand](http://octopup.org/computer/datahand)

~~~
extra88
You can't buy one new anymore, you might be able to find one on eBay or
something.

~~~
muaddirac
I'm a little late to jump in but I've been watching this project with interest
over the past couple of years:

[https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=41422.25](https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=41422.25)

It's not complete yet, but most of the pieces are there.

------
cardiffspaceman
I was thinking "ergo" was like, I have hands, "ergo" I have a keyboard. And
now I feel silly.

------
lowmagnet
This would be a good way to mount an ergodox.

------
dot
$100 says we'll see this on Kickstarter within the month.

~~~
foone
Seems unlikely. This page is at least 16 years old.

------
elinchrome
This guy is a bit much between the hair, the kneeling chair, and the custom
keyboard. And yet the world is undoubtedly better off for having people like
him around, tinkering.

Hooray!

~~~
joshu
You are taking potshots at the way he looks? Congrats, you are a bullying
asshole.

